# Bessacarr 795



## 114062 (Jul 5, 2008)

Can anybody tell me the weight limit for the bed over the cab, agent said that there was not one.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Weight Limit*

Reevese

The Luton bed has been tested by us to take a maximum weight of 2 x 100kg people.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bed*

Come on Kath, how do you test them? Who goes up there and what do they do when they get there?!?!?! Is it a case of if the motorhome's rocking, don't come knocking!

R


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Russell

dont ask!

Regards
Kath


----------

